# which bow PSE Domminator 3d or PSE Supra Max



## ithoyts (Jul 25, 2008)

which bow would you pick. there both great bows....


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I do like my Supra ME and I've shot my buddies Dominator 3D. The "line" says you should go with the Dominator 3D because it has a shoot through riser and cost a good bit more.......... BUT is it honestly that much better than the Supra Max? If you get the Dominator 3D you will honestly believe it IS that much better than the Supra Max and you will have engineering on your side. There's no way anyone can tell you which you'll really like.........maybe neither.

My buddy sold his Dominator 3D and is shooting a Supra while he waits for his new bow...... he has now cancelled the Dominator 3D order and is either going to shoot a Supra Max or Phenom. After shooting the Supra for a while (all hunting season and indoors) he decided he did not need a Dominator 3D and the shoot through riser actually annoyed him! This was after gushing over it from April through September. 

There is no definitive answer as to which will suit a person.

The Dominator 3D doesn't have a short enough draw to really fit me.........


----------



## trinibob (Mar 10, 2004)

supra Max best bang for your buck!
I'm hoping my red one gets here fast


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

I love my Dominator Pros and my Supra.

If I'm wanting a shorter ATA than the Dom Pro, I'm going with a Supra every time. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ithoyts (Jul 25, 2008)

cool thanks guys for all your input, i had the 2012 supra and love it but was looking at the domm pro and the 3d but i thinck im just going to go with the 2013 supra max...


----------



## pjcohen (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks for the imput. I was going to buy dominator pro on at, but I think I am shop for for a supra. I am kind of new to 3-d, can you reccommend a supra for 3-d. thank texascowboy1149


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Again, I love my Dominator's..... 

that said, the Supra is a little faster than the Dominator (more than the advertised gap)..... and it's a lighter bow. It's very stable and it aims and shoots naturally for me. 

The only reason I shoot a Dominator for 3d over the Supra is draw length related. I really like my ME cam's "short strung".... this kills a little letoff but just as importantly makes the draw cycle extra buttery-smooth. Since I'm a touch over 30", I can't quite do this to the ME cam on a Supra. Also, the 40" ATA is a little more comfortable for me at my draw length too.


----------



## WCH (Aug 1, 2006)

For me I would be concerned shooting with a shoot through riser, I don't know how I would like it being in my sight picture more. Without the opportunity to shoot one I would be hesitant. That being said the supra is lighter, faster, a little longer ata, and has the same cams, limbs, limb pockets, and strings and cables. For me I would choose the supra max.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

WCH said:


> For me I would be concerned shooting with a shoot through riser, I don't know how I would like it being in my sight picture more. Without the opportunity to shoot one I would be hesitant. That being said the supra is lighter, faster, a little longer ata, and has the same cams, limbs, limb pockets, and strings and cables. For me I would choose the supra max.


After the arrow is loaded, there is no difference in the riser. I've never seen my riser while aiming.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WCH (Aug 1, 2006)

tmorelli said:


> After the arrow is loaded, there is no difference in the riser. I've never seen my riser while aiming.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Really? That's interesting and good to know for future reference.


----------



## kingalw (Aug 30, 2009)

WCH said:


> Really? That's interesting and good to know for future reference.


I see the riser on mine all the time. I shoot w both eyes open. Have to blink once in a while to make it "disappear".


----------



## WCH (Aug 1, 2006)

kingalw said:


> I see the riser on mine all the time. I shoot w both eyes open. Have to blink once in a while to make it "disappear".


That's what I was thinking, I also shoot with both eyes open.


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

i have shot shoot through risers for years and have never noticed the riser in my sight picture.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

WCH said:


> That's what I was thinking, I also shoot with both eyes open.


I shoot with both eyes open too. 

I guess I'll have to look for mine now. I know it's never presented a distraction. Maybe the issue is that kingal needs to focus more on the target. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kingalw (Aug 30, 2009)

tmorelli said:


> I shoot with both eyes open too.
> 
> I guess I'll have to look for mine now. I know it's never presented a distraction. Maybe the issue is that kingal needs to focus more on the target.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Yeah that may help for sure!!! I notice it more at closer distance. Shoot at a bag 5yds and see if it shows up. I only see it at normal yardages a once in a while.


----------



## ithoyts (Jul 25, 2008)

wow lots of good info here i ended up buying a supra max, i went and shot the Domm 3d and the domm pro but for i just could not see a differance on how they held at full draw. and the supra max was about 11 fps faster and shock free. I was shooting 63 lbs with a 342 gr GT 22 pro shaft at 28.5 in draw and was getting 319fps. Its going to make for a awsome 3d or spot bow...If i was to rate them for me 
1. Supra Max
2.Domminator Pro
3. Domminator 3d
Also keep in mind money was not the issue i can afford any of them but i just thinck and like the overall feel of the Supra Max..better than the others....hope this helps you all..


----------



## Joseph McCluske (Jun 8, 2005)

ithoyts said:


> wow lots of good info here i ended up buying a supra max, i went and shot the Domm 3d and the domm pro but for i just could not see a differance on how they held at full draw. and the supra max was about 11 fps faster and shock free. I was shooting 63 lbs with a 342 gr GT 22 pro shaft at 28.5 in draw and was getting 319fps. Its going to make for a awsome 3d or spot bow...If i was to rate them for me
> 1. Supra Max
> 2.Domminator Pro
> 3. Domminator 3d
> Also keep in mind money was not the issue i can afford any of them but i just thinck and like the overall feel of the Supra Max..better than the others....hope this helps you all..


A good choice, I have two that I converted wth l6 cams, I think I'm going to check if I can order a supra max with evo cams from the custom shop.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Joseph McCluske said:


> I think I'm going to check if I can order a supra max with evo cams from the custom shop.


Isn't that what is marketed as a Freak Max already?


----------



## Joseph McCluske (Jun 8, 2005)

tmorelli said:


> Isn't that what is marketed as a Freak Max already?


Pretty much the same except inch shorter bow and I'm thinking it would not be built for the longer draw lengths, I shoot 28 3/4" draw which is the lower end of a freak max, I aready have a black 2013 freak max that I got for ASA shoots this year. One of the problems of being retired to much time to play with different bows.


----------



## bama bow nut (Apr 13, 2008)

I just got a dominator 3d and love it never shot a supra though


----------



## smokin12ring (Dec 4, 2002)

got dominator 3d and supra. both are good just depends what you want. i prefer the shoot thru so i shoot the 3d most of the time


----------



## DCS07flstc (Jun 16, 2011)

Can you get a Supra with a drawl weight heavier than 60lbs? On pse web site it only goes up to 60lbs that I see? Reason being their site shows this bow IBO'ing at like 332 or something close like that. Are they getting that with 60lbs or are they getting that with 70lbs which they don't even offer to the general public according to their site & options.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

DCS07flstc said:


> Can you get a Supra with a drawl weight heavier than 60lbs? On pse web site it only goes up to 60lbs that I see? Reason being their site shows this bow IBO'ing at like 332 or something close like that. Are they getting that with 60lbs or are they getting that with 70lbs which they don't even offer to the general public according to their site & options.


They offer 70# in camo only. I'm sure yoy can custom shop another color if you want.

Every Supra I've messed with has been a 60# and they all beat the Ibo though.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ithoyts (Jul 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## bishjr (Aug 1, 2008)

I shot all of the target bows this year back in december, and I ended up ordering the supra over the dom 3d and dom pro. As some have stated you cant justify the difference in price between them, and as they hold just as nicely on target. Yes you may have to add a little extra mass weight if you like a heavier bow, but having to get some extra weights is a heck of a cheaper then the bow upgrade. All this being said, I have shot the shop owners dom 3d and think it shoots like a dream and is very well balanced with just the bare bow. Depending on how this year goes with the supra, I may switch over to the dom 3d if it goes a worse then expected.


----------



## ithoyts (Jul 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Emitto (Aug 10, 2012)

After reading, I cant wait for my Red Supra Max to arrive, its been two month so far . Its taking to longgggg.
Just need it to vent, now back to work. :darkbeer:


----------



## ithoyts (Jul 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ithoyts (Jul 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

supra max best deal out there now


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

My coach sent me home with his supra max to try out. This bow is a tack driver. I mite be selling my prime centroid.


----------



## njbowhunter72 (Oct 31, 2003)

Just picked up a red supra max from Lancaster Archery yesterday .... so far I love it!


----------



## ithoyts (Jul 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

All great bows but i will take a dominator over a supra like shot shoot through risers like a heavy bow


----------



## ithoyts (Jul 25, 2008)

ttt


----------

